# Leaky Fridge Vents on the Tribute



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Has anyone had a problem with rain coming through the external fridge vents? I have had water running out from under the fridge on the Tribute today when the rain was particularly heavy. The seals seam intact between the vent and the van side so I can only think that its bouncing up through the vents !
Cheers
p


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have taken off the vent cover to find the floor under the fridge covered in road silt and the van has only done 168 miles!!!!

Its down to the lack of a flange on the vent surround indicated by the arrow. The van is currently parked at a slight angle down on the driverside so it has made the problem visible as the water is running across the van when it comes in. I have watched it and the rain just runs in on the joint.

The second pic shows the mod I have done. This is a bit of shower surround I have screwed to the wood and sealed with silicon sealant. The water builds up behind it then runs out the way it came in. I have experiment for 2 days now and it seams to work.

Nice one Trigano, legendary Italian build quality :evil:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi 650
I notice a marked lack of response on this subject from 650 owners. Our 550 has produced no obvious problems in this area but of course there are no low vents on the 550, both being above the 'waist'.
Be interested to know if your fridge fan comes on with the sliding door open as this does happen on the 550, with different smaller fridge.
Just looked at the leisure battery following your other post. There is no room at all for lateral movment of the battery in its plastic box, though the box is 5 or 5 inches longer than the battery. There is in fact an odd piece of wood in there but I don't know if this was put in there to prevent movement or just got left in during manufacture. After 2500 miles the battery has not moved at all-in fact getting the top connections on means the case lid is very hard to get on, so it is all wedged tight.
We also keep our quilt and underblanket in the wooden underseat box, on top of the battery case, and this is a soft push fit to get in, so all in all pretty firmly wedged.
Did not take the battery out on the principle that if it ain't broke don't fix it but it all looks sound to me, seeing the ground under the vent in the battery box.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar,
I have never heard the fridge fan come on so I have just been outside to try what you sugested for you. Running on mains 240v with Freezer / Fridge on Max cool with door open and it is quite sunny out at the moment

Left it for 2 hours and fan has not come on but could feel a lot of heat coming out of the top vent and a good strong convection.

Is your bottom vent at the base of your fridge heat exchanger as in my pic ? The vent comes off by screwing the bottom plastic fasteners 90 deg. and pullinig.

Hope this helps mate.

PS My battery also now has a lump of wood to stop any sliding about ! 

PPS You could see the ground through my vent as well before I found what a mess they had made. How do you know yours ain't broke aswell ?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> PPS You could see the ground through my vent as well before I found what a mess they had made. How do you know yours ain't broke aswell ?


Truthfully I don't-Unless something as new as my van has an obvious (visible) fault I tend to leave alone (especially when surprise surprise it's bloody hammering down again outside).
I will either check when the sun shines or ask the dealer to check it when I go back, which I will be doing again shortly.
On the same principle as above (pouring rain) I have not removed my lower fridge vent but it is about level with the base of our fridge, which is at high level in the 550.
BTW it occurs to me that the fridge fan could be wired to the interior light pressure switch on the sliding door as when I was in the van with the door lightly shut the fan was running, but it went off with the door fully closed.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me either way, it's up to you.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

not had a good look at mine yet but i would of thought there would be a high temp sensor on the fridge that triggers the fan when it cant get rid of the heat naturley,the 650 fridge is a lot bigger cappacity and therefore will gererate much more heat,i doubt the 550 one even has a fan i may may stand corrected,leaving the door open blanks the grills and activates the fan due to temperature build up,but you know that anyways. :roll:


----------

